# Lounge > Computers, Consoles, and other Electronics >  Chromebook recommendations for grade school kid

## cidley69

Looking to buy a Chromebook for a 10 year old. 

Touchscreen, FHD, stylus, can flip to tablet mode also, preferred. Sub $300 range.

Are there any minimum specs I should look for?

What brands are best bang for buck?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Touchscreen ads a significant amount to the cost. Likely to be over $300 if it has any decent specs.
Could check refurbished from bestbuy marketplace sellers?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I haven't owned a Chromebook, but with small tablets for kids, I regret getting a cheaper one because it turns into a brick that much quicker and won't run the stupid software aPpS they need it to.
I think it would've been cheaper to buy a mid-high level one and get more mileage out of it.

----------


## benyl

Bought this for $309 for my kid in August 2021. My workplace has some deal with Lenovo for discounts. yours might too.

He's never complained about performance. He leaves his charger at home, so I am guess the battery is adequate.

https://www.lenovo.com/ca/en/p/lapto...oaAuykEALw_wcB

----------


## Xtrema

> Looking to buy a Chromebook for a 10 year old. 
> 
> Touchscreen, FHD, stylus, can flip to tablet mode also, preferred. Sub $300 range.
> 
> Are there any minimum specs I should look for?
> 
> What brands are best bang for buck?



Lenovo discontinued Duet. 

This is used but I bought it new for $270 last year.
https://www.amazon.ca/Lenovo-Chromeb.../dp/B08F4JRXFZ

Check Lenovo's Ebay store and see if they have any left. Boxing is coming up and they tend to go nuts on discounts around BF or Boxing Day.

4GB runs ChromeOS with a pen that uses some stupid size battery that I chucked already. 

The new Duet 5 is a way more premium device with a 13" OLED screen but much better keyboard size. Best Buy has it for $450.
https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product...me-os/15799532

And I'll doubt it'll get anywhere close to $300 but Geek Squad does sell an openbox one for $380.


The only reason I like Duet line since it's based on ARM processors which means battery life is decent compared to Intel/AMD based ones. And since it's based on ARM, there are a lot more apps from Playstore and less issue compared to my X86 based chromebook.

----------


## mr2mike

Costco had a few in that $400 range. Also great warranty policy.

----------


## Pacman

My daughter has been using a basic Acer $180 Chromebook for grade 4 and her current grade 5 classes. Seems to be more than enough for her. She keeps asking for a touch screen but when I ask her why she needs it, she suggests it's for games during lunch vs for anything class related. My concern with buying an expensive one is it's just a matter of time before she spills a drink, or a glue and glitter craft on it. My plan is to keep buying cheap ones on deals so they can be replaced easily.

----------

